# Linn Melodik Subwoofer - any comments about?



## christian (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm considering buying a Linn Melodik subwoofer, can anyone tell me how do they compare with other subwoofers in this class?


----------



## jdthompson (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a Linn Sizmik subwoofer and let me tell you, it blows away any other sub I have used. I believe the Sizmik is older than the Melodik so I'm sure the Melodik would sound even better than mine. 

It handles low frequencies quite well and has many adjustments to get it to the level you like. Although the controls on the Sizmik are hard to use, it is very feature rich.


----------

